# Does age matter?



## Flint14 (Nov 1, 2012)

I finally get to pick up my puppy in about a week! He will be almost 12 weeks old, due to passport stuff and inter-country things. I live in Italy and I'm getting him from a breeder in Hungary. Will his age cause any issues when we get him? I know it's a little older than usual. I've grown up with dogs, but this is the first one I'll have on my own, without my parents deciding on how much (or little) training to do. 

I also have an 18 month old son, who is very gentle with animals. Does anybody have any tips in this area? I want this transition to be as easy as possible on both puppy and toddler. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

We have had some international experience. We currently have a pup for a client that will need to be 5 months minimum prior to travel to the Philippines. Regulations there are it must have Rabies at least 30 days prior to import, and we cannot give Rabies Vaccinations until 4 months old. 

So long as the breeder is continuing the Puppies development and socialization during the extra month prior to coming to you, there should be no real issue with bonding, etc. If you are planning on doing birdwork, you will still have about 4 weeks of the 16 week imprint window open to introduce game. 

I would not be too concerned of the bonding issue. We have dogs come in all the time at all different ages. Dogs in general, and especially Vizslas have not only a desire, but a need to bond with the humans around them. I'd just make certain that initially you spend as much time socializing them to life and people in general.

Good luck! You'll love your new responsibility and Pup!
Ken


----------



## Flint14 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for your input! I've never owned a Vizsla, but I've just fallen head over heels for the breed.


----------

